# Help with an 850!



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Does anyone have a part # and routing diagram for the drive belt on an 850? I think the 853 and G10 may be the same.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK I think I got the belt diagram out of the tubeframe manual(DOH!) But need a part # or size for the belts.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I’m not a *Tubular* kind of guy. 

Well if you don’t have it that leaves God and one of the direct
Bolens descendant’s. I talk to one of them on a regular basis
but the answers come in an indirect way.
If someone comes up with the part number I might be able to
turn it into a belt size.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
Thanks. I think aguysmiley might know since his 853 should be the same.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm assuming you are talking about the mower deck belt?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
I think there are two drive belts? One is low range and the other high? The shifter on the cowl panel next to the steering column swithes them? 
The 1050 and up tubeframes use a direct lever to the 2spd rear but the 850/853/G10 use two belts right?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm sorry. It's been a long day and I'm not thinking straight.

Yes they have two belts with the belt changer on the dash. I don't have any numbers on these and haven't had to change any yet. I will go take a look at the 850 and the 853. Maybe the numbers will be visible still.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK thanks!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Ok, the belts on my 850 are really bad. Can't make out any numbers. On the 853, I have a 6935 A4K on the high speed and a 6936 A4K on the low speed. Both belts say "power rated" , not sure if that is the brand or what. Both sets of numbers are separated by "made in U.S.A." This is all I could find on them. Hope it helps!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That should work thanks again!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Did you sneak out and buy another tractor without telling any of us?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

No actually I was trying to track down some info for blackjackjakexxiv. He has helped me alot with various parts and attachments and asked me if I had any info on the belts. Thanks again!


----------



## amike_321 (Oct 6, 2004)

*850 Belts*

I have a Bolens 800 I just bought new belts for, here's a pic of the "switcher". 

http://web.infoave.net/~mcanders/bolens800.html

I'll have to get the numbers off the belt and the measurements tonight.


----------



## craziecook (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't know if you found your answer but the hi/lo belts on the 850 are the same size and the P.t.O is larger Hi/lo belt is 1715006 34" belt I think the last time I got them from napa. and the 1715740 P.T.O is 42&7/8"


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a useful link...I hope it helps. http://taylorsfarmsupply.ca/pdf_catalog/Belts/Lawn_GardenBelts 46-134.pdf


----------

